# Universal Webcam Software??



## macker2 (8 Mar 2006)

Hi,
I got a webcam about a year ago and since lost the cd that came with it. I tried using the camera on a new pc yet it says the software must be installed. Is there a software package that would work for any webcam or is it just one for each?
thanks


----------



## Leo (8 Mar 2006)

You should be able to download the software from the manufacturer's website, or failing that, from somewhere like drivers.com
leo


----------

